# French bulldogs ears



## ben crackett (May 1, 2016)

Hello I have a 4 month old French bulldog and her ears aren't up yet but occasionally they do go up but don't stay up for very long does this mean they will go up by themselves eventually or should I start thinking about helping them by taping them?


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

NO!!!


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

When I went to visit Oliver his ears were taped, and I asked the breeder to untape them. They went up on their own anyway, but he's a different breed and only 10 weeks. I didn't like the idea of taping them, just love her however her ears are.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

JoanneF said:


> NO!!!


Why no?


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

No idea if Frenchies are different but Pip's ears went mad when he was teething, (see one up one down in Avatar) mind you he might not be a good example coz they never went back down LOL


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to PF

She's still a baby, they should stand on their own as she gets older.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

JoanneF said:


> NO!!!


???


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> ???


I assumed the no was to taping them? Or is that what some people do? I just thought they popped up on their own  although Kyzer isn't a great example


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Not clued up on frenchies so no idea on that (though i assume they usually stand in their own), but I know a few different breeds sometimes have ears taped - rough/smooth collies first come to mind to get the tipped ears.
Rory's breeder glued (or something) his keeper pups ears to keep them folded. Rory was left normal but hus ears turned out fine anyways! Ripley... Not so much lol 

Just seems a comically strong reaction for quite a simple question 
NOOOO FOR THE LOVE OF DOG DON'T DO IT


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Ears are for hearing, so completely unnecessary to force them into a shape.

Therefore - NO!


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

My mum used to breed frenchies and what I understand the ear generally stands up between 8 and 15 weeks but can take until they finish teething though all the pups I've seen have stood early I think the issue of taping is up to you realy. My mum never did it and I don't agree with it as you can probably see with my odd eared collie so I don't know the ins and outs of it.but if she is just a pet and you aren't overly fussed by it why not give her a little more time they may stand on their own especially if they have already started to stand.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

V


Lurcherlad said:


> Ears are for hearing, so completely unnecessary to force them into a shape.
> 
> Therefore - NO!


Do you know how Frenchies ears are taped? They can still hear taped or not not sure what taping has to do with hearing.. it winds me up when people think taping is like tail docking or ear cropping for those with their indignant no's yourself and @JoanneF what do you hate about it? What is the "force" bit? Nothing forceful about ear taping in Frenchies... You can't force them in to shape, they are a shape already, if ears aren't going to stand they aren't going to stand no amount of taping will help, but still interested in what people think is so sinister about taping in their experience of it?


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I am personally just against trying to shape something to a position if it's only cosmetic (obviously it's different if it's to correct an injury etc.). If ears aren't going to stand up even with taping , what's the point anyway?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

JoanneF said:


> I am personally just against trying to shape something to a position if it's only cosmetic (obviously it's different if it's to correct an injury etc.). If ears aren't going to stand up even with taping , what's the point anyway?


So how do you tape a Frenchies ears? The shape is already there you can't alter it. Why are you against it? Your no was a very strident one, so what about it do you object to so strongly?


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

I don't have direct knowledge of Frenchie ears
But in GSDs they normal say if they stand up at some points they will eventually, barring injury, stand permanently. 

Of course this is real standing, even my Goldens ears can sometimes get caught in a position where gravity doesn’t seem to apply for a second and the ear appears to stand up.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I'd say leave them be aswell. Like Frenchies, Westie's ears are supposed to just pop up on their own .... Oscar's never and we love him regardless  plus everyone always says how gorgeous he is compared to our "perfect" Poppy.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Meezey said:


> Why are you against it? Your no was a very strident one


Just what I said before - I am personally against trying to shape something to a position for cosmetic reasons. But please let's not turn this into one of these 8 page debates.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I can't see there is any benefit to a dog to have ears that pop up rather than not.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

JoanneF said:


> Just what I said before - I am personally against trying to shape something to a position for cosmetic reasons. But please let's not turn this into one of these 8 page debates.


 I am genuinely just interested why you felt the need to shout no? Also would like to understand how a bit of tape can cause such a strong reaction, a debate is a debate nature of forum you don't get to decide how long it is.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> I can't see there is any benefit to a dog to have ears that pop up rather than not.


There isn't, but not sure why people are so outraged that someone might tape a dogs ears?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Apparently it's quite common for the ears not to pop up of their own accord until at least 8 months so at 4 months I wouldn't even be thinking about it tbh.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Meezey said:


> There isn't, but not sure why people are so outraged that someone might tape a dogs ears?


Would you be so bothered why they are if you didn't have a Frenchie?


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Its common in Chinese cresteds too .... normally more in the hairless variety tho.

Personally i wouldn't want my dogs ears taped as i dont see the need as it doesn't matter to me how they stand. i know they are only held up to build up the muscle so they stand on their own so there is no pain, but i still personally dont like it.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Would you be so bothered why they are if you didn't have a Frenchie?


Yep, if you search the forum, had very similar debate way before I'd even considered a Frenchie.Would still be interested if the dog in question wasn't a Frenchie.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Having just read on an enthusiast's site that frenchies ears are dust gatherers and moisture in ears is likely to cause thrush - both common problems for the breed - I think they would be better off with floppy ears


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Having just read on an enthusiast's site that frenchies ears are dust gatherers and moisture in ears is likely to cause thrush - both common problems for the breed - I think they would be better off with floppy ears


So long eared dogs such as cockers etc should have them taped up and cropped by your reasoning?


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> I can't see there is any benefit to a dog to have ears that pop up rather than not.


Same here. If taping an ear is such a minor issue, surely those people wouldn't mind their own ears being taped into a certain position. If you look at how a frenchies ears are taped it blocks the ear canal, so unless left off for several hours a day the canal will become damp, not only is this itchy but it can increase the chance of an ear infection.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Meezey said:


> So long eared dogs such as cockers etc should have them taped up and cropped by your reasoning?


No. They have problems, I believe, because their ears are extreme.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> No. They have problems, I believe, because their ears are extreme.


And bloodhounds?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Vanessa131 said:


> Same here. If taping an ear is such a minor issue, surely those people wouldn't mind their own ears being taped into a certain position. If you look at how a frenchies ears are taped it blocks the ear canal, so unless left off for several hours a day the canal will become damp, not only is this itchy but it can increase the chance of an ear infection.


How does it block the ear canal? If the do they aren't taped right, they also aren't in for long periods! Again if they are that says more about the person than the method...


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Meezey said:


> And bloodhounds?


Extreme.

IMO

We shall agree to disagree


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

JoanneF said:


> I am personally just against trying to shape something to a position if it's only cosmetic (obviously it's different if it's to correct an injury etc.). If ears aren't going to stand up even with taping , what's the point anyway?


How do you feel about children having braces fitted to their teeth to get them into the correct position?


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Meezey said:


> How does it block the ear canal? If the do they aren't taped right, they also aren't in for long periods! Again if they are that says more about the person than the method...


It prevents proper air circulation, more than a couple of hours is too long where moisture in the ear is concerned, I doubt people are only taping for two hours a day.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Vanessa131 said:


> It prevents proper air circulation, more than a couple of hours is too long where moisture in the ear is concerned, I doubt people are only taping for two hours a day.


You might but you don't know.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Extreme.
> 
> IMO
> 
> We shall agree to disagree


Not disagreeing just trying to understand how people with no direct experience of something have such a strong reaction? I could read horror stories about anything on the web, I certainly would be shouting no at someone who asked a question about something I have no direct experience off.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sweety said:


> How do you feel about children having braces fitted to their teeth to get them into the correct position?


My son had braces fitted when he was around 12 and it was entirely his decision.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Not disagreeing just trying to understand how people with no direct experience of something have such a strong reaction? I could read horror stories about anything on the web, I certainly would be shouting no at someone who asked a question about something I have no direct experience off.


I gave my opinion. Nobody has to agree with it.

There are a number of websites and forums devoted exclusively to Frenchies. If someone only wants input from "experts" maybe a public forum is the wrong place to ask?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> I gave my opinion. Nobody has to agree with it.
> 
> There are a number of websites and forums devoted exclusively to Frenchies. If someone only wants input from "experts" maybe a public forum is the wrong place to ask?


I hope they have at least then they would get a answer based on experience rather than what people think it entails  not about being anyone being an expert, but more about knowledge of something rather than regurgitating stuff after a Google search


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Meezey said:


> I hope they have at least then they would get a answer based on experience rather than what people think it entails  not about being an expert, but more about knowledge of something rather than regurgitating stuff after a Google search


Indeed, although perhaps that would be a biased view?

However, regardless of the why's and wherefores of how it's done and for what reasons I still say no - I don't like it and I don't think it's even necessary. 

As I shall never be likely to own a frenchie, it's not something I shall ever have to contemplate 

And, to be fair, the OP didn't stipulate that they only wanted responses from frenchie owners 

Anyhoo, moving on ..... :Yawn


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Indeed, although perhaps that would be a biased view?
> 
> However, regardless of the why's and wherefores of how it's done and for what reasons I still say no - I don't like it and I don't think it's even necessary.
> 
> As I shall never be likely to own a frenchie, it's not something I shall ever have to contemplate


Not at all. It would be a view based on experience, Eric's ears where taped when we picked him up, the tapes were off at our first stop, we were shown how to tape correctly, we chose not to...

Rather than some people with no experience scare mongering it would be nice for OP to know the pros and cons! Ear taping isn't cruel it isn't painful and like anything done right there isn't anything wrong with it.

If I educated myself on the internet from a Google I'd believe bull breeds had lock jaw, CM was a god, and pack theory and Bakers was the way to go...


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I don't see anything wrong with taping a dog's ears in to the correct position, as long as it is done correctly. 

What's wrong about striving for standard? As long as it doesn't cause unnecessary pain and it's done for a reason, what's the fuss? 

Maybe the OP is hoping to show the puppy? 

It's common within the Parson world to pop a little bit of glue on the tip on the ear (inside) to manipulate the ear in to the correct place. It doesn't hurt the dog, but maintains the standard. Skip has a gammy ear and it annoys me way more than it should :Hilarious If I had him over again, I'd have glued his ears whilst he was teething.


----------



## Aahlly (Sep 12, 2014)

Taping wouldn't be for me either. I'm not a fan of manipulating the appearance of any animal either by cruelly docking tails, cropping ears or supposedly not cruelly taping the ears. I don't see how an active puppy would be a fan of having tape on it's ears. This is a personal opinion and it's of course up to the OP what his/her personal opinion is also. Wouldn't OP be better placed to consult with the breeder of the puppy though? More likely to get a straight forward reply that way.


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

There are different ways to tape I suppose. I saw a youtube video of a man who used a reinforced tape on an english bull terrier puppy, where he just put one piece of tape on the back of the ear and it stood up. This perhaps I wouldn't mind. I don't think I would like my ears taped, it might be itchy or uncomfortable and I don't know. Since I didn't really mind whether Oliver's ears were up or down, I asked the breeder to take the tape off, and they went up. I think if you want to tape the ears, this would be the way to go.






but make sure you use the right tape, and get the stuff you need to take it off safely and painlessly.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Excuse my ignorance but doesn't the tape hurt when its removed as its been stuck on over hair?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

That kind of tape brings me out in a horrendous rash. Could it affect some dogs in the same way?


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Excuse my ignorance but doesn't the tape hurt when its removed as its been stuck on over hair?


It's wetted before removal with either water or lubricant so it slides off, rather than being pulled off which would hurt.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Excuse my ignorance but doesn't the tape hurt when its removed as its been stuck on over hair?


Medical tape is used for that reason and it is soaked before coming off.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Siskin said:


> That kind of tape brings me out in a horrendous rash. Could it affect some dogs in the same way?


We weren't advised to use that type of tape.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Aahlly said:


> Taping wouldn't be for me either. I'm not a fan of manipulating the appearance of any animal either by cruelly docking tails, cropping ears or supposedly not cruelly taping the ears. I don't see how an active puppy would be a fan of having tape on it's ears. This is a personal opinion and it's of course up to the OP what his/her personal opinion is also. Wouldn't OP be better placed to consult with the breeder of the puppy though? More likely to get a straight forward reply that way.


Tape doesn't bother them.How the hell can you like removing parts of a dog to putting a small amount of tape on them? It doesn't alter appearance of a Frenchie, it the cartilage isn't strong enough it's not strong enough, tap won't change it... slightly different than a dog having them taped because of an incorrect ear set.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Siskin said:


> That kind of tape brings me out in a horrendous rash. Could it affect some dogs in the same way?


The dreaded micropore does that to me. I don't see why it couldn't, as it would still be in some contact with the skin.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Vanessa131 said:


> The dreaded micropore does that to me. I don't see why it couldn't, as it would still be in some contact with the skin.


Yes and collars, and food, and bedding,and grass, and pollen and just the air can cause an allergic reaction?


----------



## Aahlly (Sep 12, 2014)

Meezey said:


> Tape doesn't bother them.How the hell can you like removing parts of a dog to putting a small amount of tape on them? It doesn't alter appearance of a Frenchie, it the cartilage isn't strong enough it's not strong enough, tap won't change it... slightly different than a dog having them taped because of an incorrect ear set.


I did clearly state that it was my opinion and nothing more. I also likened it to draw parallels to altering a dog's appearance, not to make a point about comparisons of cruelty.

What I don't understand is why you're so irate about this? After all, you did state in one of your posts further up that you removed your own Frenchie's ear tape as soon as you could. If you're such a supporter of taping ears then would you not be more willing to tape your own dogs ears?

Edited to add: I'm fairly certain that if I put tape anywhere on my dogs it would bother them. Maybe that's not typical, but I couldn't see them tolerating or being comfortable with that.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't know why but it doesn't sit right with me, I can't give an exact reason why but meh I just don't like it.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Lauren5159 said:


> It's wetted before removal with either water or lubricant so it slides off, rather than being pulled off which would hurt.





Meezey said:


> Medical tape is used for that reason and it is soaked before coming off.


Fair enough, I guess if you have a tolerant dog who won't mind having tape stuck on its ears there is no harm in it (the bull terrier in the video posted earlier did look a bit bothered by it I thought), when mine have had surgery and had a mepore dressing stuck on none of them have been very happy having it removed despite soaking. If there is a special type of tape that comes off easily and the dog doesn't object then I can't see a problem. Not something I would personally do but I quite like the one ear up and one ear down look


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Aahlly said:


> I did clearly state that it was my opinion and nothing more. I also likened it to draw parallels to altering a dog's appearance, not to make a point about comparisons of cruelty.
> 
> What I don't understand is why you're so irate about this? After all, you did state in one of your posts further up that you removed your own Frenchie's ear tape as soon as you could. If you're such a supporter of taping ears then would you not be more willing to tape your own dogs ears?
> 
> Edited to add: I'm fairly certain that if I put tape anywhere on my dogs it would bother them. Maybe that's not typical, but I couldn't see them tolerating or being comfortable with that.


Not irate at all, just one of the huge problems with this place people spouting off about stuff they have no experience off? I did remove it, but I certainly wouldn't put it anywhere near docking or cropping! I get people don't like it, I have no issue with that, what I do have an issue with is people basing their opinion on something they have no knowledge or experience of, liking it to mutilation is rather pathetic, and shows a lack of knowledge...


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Fair enough, I guess if you have a tolerant dog who won't mind having tape stuck on its ears there is no harm in it (the bull terrier in the video posted earlier did look a bit bothered by it I thought), when mine have had surgery and had a mepore dressing stuck on none of them have been very happy having it removed despite soaking. If there is a special type of tape that comes off easily and the dog doesn't object then I can't see a problem. Not something I would personally do but I quite like the one ear up and one ear down look


Not something I would do either hence KT's wonky ear. The dogs aren't bothered with it...


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Vanessa131 said:


> The dreaded micropore does that to me. I don't see why it couldn't, as it would still be in some contact with the skin.


That's the only one I'm ok with, but only certain manufacturers. I used a cheaper one from a supermarket and thought it seemed a bit more stickier then the other stuff. Following day up came the rash and off to find the antihistamines.

When I had my knee op it caused a few problems finding dressing I didn't react to. When they put the heart monitor pads on to check my heart during the pre op tests, I ended up with a rash from those. It's so annpying.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm of the opinion that if your dog doesn't naturally fit it's breed standard for whatever reason, then that's that. Just enjoy your dog for the great pet they obviously are. Why all the manipulation and wanting 'perfection'? which in reality you'll never get anyway


----------



## Aahlly (Sep 12, 2014)

Meezey said:


> Not irate at all, just one of the huge problems with this place people spouting off about stuff they have no experience off? I did remove it, but I certainly wouldn't put it anywhere near docking or cropping! I get people don't like it, I have no issue with that, what I do have an issue with is people basing their opinion on something they have no knowledge or experience of, liking it to mutilation is rather pathetic, and shows a lack of knowledge...


But see the problem is, a lot of people have stated an opinion which is fine. Stating an opinion is not wrong and it's fine for people to disagree without getting irate about it. I apologise for coming across as _pathetic_ for having an opinion. That's sad to me that people would consider me _pathetic_ for expressing my thoughts. I also apologise for my obvious lack of knowledge as that's clearly not tolerated here.

Again, as stated in my first post here, my advice to the OP would be to approach her breeder with this question who will obviously know what's best for the puppy.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Aahlly said:


> But see the problem is, a lot of people have stated an opinion which is fine. Stating an opinion is not wrong and it's fine for people to disagree without getting irate about it. I apologise for coming across as _pathetic_ for having an opinion. That's sad to me that people would consider me _pathetic_ for expressing my thoughts. I also apologise for my obvious lack of knowledge as that's clearly not tolerated here.
> 
> Again, as stated in my first post here, my advice to the OP would be to approach her breeder with this question who will obviously know what's best for the puppy.










that where part of the ear has been cut off and removed is very different to this:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> I'm of the opinion that if your dog doesn't naturally fit it's breed standard for whatever reason, then that's that. Just enjoy your dog for the great pet they obviously are. Why all the manipulation and wanting 'perfection'? which in reality you'll never get anyway


What part of taping an ear upright is very different to changing an ear set do people not get? What's so hard to understand? If they ain't going upright no amount of taping will change that?


----------



## Aahlly (Sep 12, 2014)

Meezey said:


> View attachment 269808
> that where part of the ear has been cut off and removed is very different to this:
> 
> View attachment 269809


Yeah, okay. I don't think you're getting what I'm saying. I didn't state that ear taping was in anyway as comparably cruel as ear cropping. They are on different levels but at the end of the day, _in my opinion_ both are unnecessary. Again, _in my opinion_. I completely understand that we are talking about taping _not_ cropping. I completely get that. Even with my limited and pathetic knowledge.

I just don't understand why it's not okay to have the opinion that ear taping is unnecessary. Why is it wrong to decide that it's not something that I would ever suggest? I also don't understand why you have continuously said that taping is a waste of time, it makes no difference it's not for you and yet seem to be an ardent supported of the practice?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Meezey said:


> What part of taping an ear upright is very different to changing an ear set do people not get? What's so hard to understand? If they ain't going upright no amount of taping will change that?


Still manipulation though whether it's serious or not. Not something I can ever get my head around I don't think, just because I find it all rather pointless.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Incorrect ears that could have been "fixed" by taping.









Issue with ear cartilage no amount of taping would have fixed the left


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Aahlly said:


> Yeah, okay. I don't think you're getting what I'm saying. I didn't state that ear taping was in anyway as comparably cruel as ear cropping. They are on different levels but at the end of the day, _in my opinion_ both are unnecessary. Again, _in my opinion_. I completely understand that we are talking about taping _not_ cropping. I completely get that. Even with my limited and pathetic knowledge.
> 
> I just don't understand why it's not okay to have the opinion that ear taping is unnecessary. Why is it wrong to decide that it's not something that I would ever suggest? I also don't understand why you have continuously said that taping is a waste of time, it makes no difference it's not for you and yet seem to be an ardent supported of the practice?





Aahlly said:


> I'm not a fan of manipulating the appearance of any animal either by cruelly docking tails, cropping ears or supposedly not cruelly taping the ears.


The difference it makes is people like yourself likening it to docking and cropping, but having absolutely no experience of it at all.


----------



## Aahlly (Sep 12, 2014)

Meezey said:


> The difference it makes is people like yourself likening it to docking and cropping, but having absolutely no experience of it at all.


Okay, my _pathetic_ opinions that manipulating an animal's appearance in any way is obviously wrong and for that I apologise. I have learned that in the future I will have to keep my mouth shut if my opinions do not match up with that of others'. Thank you so much for teaching me this valuable life lesson.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Aahlly said:


> Okay, my _pathetic_ opinions that manipulating an animal's appearance in any way is obviously wrong and for that I apologise. I have learned that in the future I will have to keep my mouth shut if my opinions do not match up with that of others'. Thank you so much for teaching me this valueable life lesson.


You are welcome. Feel free check in with me any time before you post. Or get some experience of the topic..


----------



## Aahlly (Sep 12, 2014)

Meezey said:


> You are welcome. Feel free check in with me any time before you post. Or get some experience of the topic..


Yes of course, I'll be running everything by you from now on. That way you'll be able to tell me my opinions are pathetic before they even hit the forum and I can be put firmly in my place without the need for all this back and forth. I'd call that a good result.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Aahlly said:


> Yes of course, I'll be running everything by you from now on. That way you'll be able to tell me my opinions are pathetic before they even hit the forum and I can be put firmly in my place without the need for all this back and forth. I'd call that a good result.


It is not unreasonable to expect someone to have at least some knowledge or experience of a subject before expressing an opinion.

Your repeatedly describing yourself as pathetic is very unnecessary.


----------



## Aahlly (Sep 12, 2014)

Sweety said:


> It is not unreasonable to expect someone to have at least some knowledge or experience of a subject before expressing an opinion.
> 
> Your repeatedly describing yourself as pathetic is very unnecessary.


I think being called pathetic in the first place is very unnecessary.

I never said I have no knowledge of the subject, that was assumed. No-one asked any other members to start slaying me for my opinion and my _actual_ advice to the OP which was to contact her breeder and ask his/her opinion was completely ignored.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Since when have we only been allowed to express an opinion on something we have experience of?

This thread is bizarre, so far as I understand from reading it, taping doesn't work, but you are not allowed to dislike it if you have no experience of it, so as long as you have experience you can pointlessly tape your dogs ears up and no one can say anything about unless they have experience of it, even though it doesn't work!?!


----------



## Aahlly (Sep 12, 2014)

MontyMaude said:


> Since when have we only been allowed to express an opinion on something we have experience of?
> 
> This thread is bizarre, so far as I understand from reading it, taping doesn't work, but you are not allowed to dislike it if you have no experience of it, so as long as you have experience you can pointlessly tape your dogs ears up and no one can say anything about unless they have experience of it, even though it doesn't work!?!


Yup, that's what I gathered as well. This thread has been so educational, right?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

MontyMaude said:


> Since when have we only been allowed to express an opinion on something we have experience of?
> 
> This thread is bizarre, so far as I understand from reading it, taping doesn't work, but you are not allowed to dislike it if you have no experience of it, so as long as you have experience you can pointlessly tape your dogs ears up and no one can say anything about unless they have experience of it, even though it doesn't work!?!


Having experience, and sharing those experiences still lands you in hot water apparently though as I can attest to from another thread over the weekend.

At the end of the day we're all entitled to our opinions and expressing those opinions and I see nothing wrong in what has been said by @Aahlly especially. Each to their own. The forum would be boring if we all held the same views and opinions.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

People tape their smooth collies ears as puppies if it looks like they're going to become erect - its painless and the dogs aren't bothered. Alot of smooth owners show their dogs and their ears must be tear dropped shaped or they cannot show them. Bigbys sat flat for ages but age he matured they went up nicely into a tear dropped shape on their own  If they had gone fully erect though, I just would have left them as wouldn't have bothered me if I couldn't have shown him, he was bought as my goofy pet


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Pip says with lugs like this we better keep quiet LOL


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

steveshanks said:


> Pip says with lugs like this we better keep quiet LOL
> View attachment 269832


Georgina agrees with Pip .... leave our ears alone, we're happy with them as they are!


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

We should start a wonky ear club ;o)


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

steveshanks said:


> We should start a wonky ear club ;o)


 can Loki join he has awesome confused odd ears..


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Welcome to the club Loki we now number 3 LOL


----------



## Lola Bell (Apr 8, 2018)

ben crackett said:


> Hello I have a 4 month old French bulldog and her ears aren't up yet but occasionally they do go up but don't stay up for very long does this mean they will go up by themselves eventually or should I start thinking about helping them by taping them?


Hi we've just got a 15wk old Frenchie and her ears are not up although they do occasionally stand up but not together.
Anyway earlier today we bumped into a couple who had two 12wk old Frenchies with ears completely up and they have been giving them small amounts of Dairylea triangles and goats milk for calcium !!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Lola Bell said:


> Hi we've just got a 15wk old Frenchie and her ears are not up although they do occasionally stand up but not together.
> Anyway earlier today we bumped into a couple who had two 12wk old Frenchies with ears completely up and they have been giving them small amounts of Dairylea triangles and goats milk for calcium !!


I am not totally au fait with Frenchies get erect ears...Teething can and does effect how ears look.

I will say that puppies should get all the calcium in line with correct amount of phosphorus this relationship is important if you feed a puppy a complete puppy food or an all lifestages food.

I would suggest giving a treat of cheese would make no difference to ears becoming erect


----------

